# loaches vs dwarf cichlids



## pleco_cory_fan (Oct 2, 2006)

Lupin and me are having a little debate to see which ones are better and we were just wondering which ones you guys like more so what your choice?


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Easy for me.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry - I can't vote. I love both!


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm with Lupin
got to be loaches, such a diverse group of fish and owning every species of loach probably won't be possible in anyone lifespan, the same can't be said for the very small group of dwarf cichlids.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm for dwarf cichlids. They are touchier, but prettier.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

kateyoup said:


> Sorry - I can't vote. I love both!


Which ones did you keep?:wink2: Vote for loachies!!!


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

im with loaches, i have 4 kuhlis and 2 horse faced, i think they r amazing!tho the cichlids r pretty too


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics, Cics.

I think you get the idea! :wink:


----------

